# MK4 2.0 w/5spd swap to MK5 2.0t w/6spd



## unrealrabbit (Apr 24, 2012)

i have a 2001 golf GLS 5 spd and want to swap the drive train for the 2.0t and 6 speed in the 06 GTI. the motor i'm not to worried about the motor as its the same block so it should bolt directly up, and i'm an electrician so the new wireing shouldnt be a problem, i mainly need to know if the tranny will bolt up as well or what if any modifications are going to be required


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

99% sure it isn't the same block. This isn't going to be an easy swap at all. You'll need the engine, trans, pedals, cluster, shift linkage, and more.


----------



## unrealrabbit (Apr 24, 2012)

my research shows they both have the same casting code on the block. even if the block prep is different on both the mounting points are still the same, as for the pedals i'll have to change it to drive by wire, and change the fuel setup so it can safely produce the pressures required, but most of its electrical which is my chosen profession, the part i'm worried about is whether the tranny will bolt up to my chassis with little modification or not. .......besides it doesnt have to be easy, just possible


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

unrealrabbit said:


> my research shows they both have the same casting code on the block. even if the block prep is different on both the mounting points are still the same, as for the pedals i'll have to change it to drive by wire, and change the fuel setup so it can safely produce the pressures required, but most of its electrical which is my chosen profession, the part i'm worried about is whether the tranny will bolt up to my chassis with little modification or not. .......besides it doesnt have to be easy, just possible


 it is possible. 

Swap has been done in a mk1 and mk2, may be best to get a whole donor car.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

I'm sure it's possible, but, as stated above, I'd want a whole donor car. That's the only way to be sure you can get ALL the parts you need. Otherwise it's going to be a time-consuming and expensive PITA. 

You're also going to have to use the 2006 instrument cluster as well. Not sure how you're going to make that fit in your car.


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

Couldn't a tuning company like APR do anything for him? 

I got stuck at the wiring point when I had a chance to get a 2.5 and 5 speed for less then a $1000.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Spatzle said:


> Couldn't a tuning company like APR do anything for him?
> 
> I got stuck at the wiring point when I had a chance to get a 2.5 and 5 speed for less then a $1000.


 He'd have to contact tuners and ask. You can defeat the immo on the ECU, but I don't know if the A4 gauge cluster will work at all when (or if it can even be) connected to an A5 ECU. I'm sure it's not hard to mechanically bolt the engine/trans into the car, but making it work properly is the issue. 

It's a swap I wouldn't even attempt without a complete donor car, deep pockets, and a ton of free time. IMO, it'd be easier (and maybe even cheaper) to just buy a used 2006 GTI and be done with it. But that's me. 

EDIT: This thread should be moved to the Hybrid/Swap forum anyway. It doesn't belong here.


----------



## unrealrabbit (Apr 24, 2012)

i have thought about just trading it in but i still have something to prove at work, after the swap i gotta show the guys at work that their 88 trans am and 89 mustang dont stand up to it on a street course, besides this chassis is 400lb lighter, now i'm not made of money but i am an electricians mate in the navy so looking at both wiring diagrams and splicing both wiring harnesses together to use the new ecu won't be a problem and if it is one of the electricians i work with used to be a certified audi mechanic, mounting the instrument cluster does pose a problem but whatever it takes i'm dedicated


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Sounds like nothing more than a big dumb penis waving contest to me.  

Forget splicing, you'll have to use the whole A5 harness anyway. I repeat: finding a whole donor car is going to be the easiest way. This isn't a plug-and-play Honda VTEC swap you're talking about here.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

Anony00GT said:


> *Sounds like nothing more than a big dumb penis waving contest to me.
> *
> Forget splicing, you'll have to use the whole A5 harness anyway. I repeat: finding a whole donor car is going to be the easiest way. This isn't a plug-and-play Honda VTEC swap you're talking about here.


 exactly dude, you hit the nail on the head..


----------



## unrealrabbit (Apr 24, 2012)

lol i can't even completely deny it iether, these guys have v8's and keep saying "theres no replacement for displacement" and i'm saying that instead of seeing who can build the biggest gas hog, why not just build it BETTER, guess i got to go find a wrecked a5 or gti


----------



## zero_x_soul (Feb 22, 2009)

try going to used car auctions. i found a 05 R go for 1200 salvage title with rear end damage and airbags deployed and the front ed was completely unharmed. didnt jump on it because i really wanted a mk2 at the time. but then opted for a mk4. good luck:beer:


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

Not sure where you got that it is the same block, because its not. What engine in your GLS? Your best bet may be to find an 02M 6-speed transmission from a MKIV GLI.


----------



## unrealrabbit (Apr 24, 2012)

the casting codes


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Sounds like a pipe dream.


----------



## e-brake (Nov 20, 2008)

Been done

2.slow to 2.0T


----------

